# CAC Wiraway and Boomerang information



## derekbu (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all,
while I've been doing research for my drawings of the Wirraway and Boomerang, I've collected a bunch of interesting information (well, I think its interesting, anyway). 

I've decided to load some of it to my website, so others can enjoy (?!?) this esoteric technical stuff...

Click here for the Wirraway stuff

and click here for the Boomerang stuff

Feel free to let me know what you think, I'll be adding more stuff whenever I get the time...

Derek


----------



## hub (Apr 21, 2011)

Derek
Nice looking sites
I'll have spend some more time going through your stuff
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## derekbu (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi All,
I just added a cutaway drawing to the Wirraway technical information page (link in the first post above). It was drawn by F.D. Rogers in 1944, so it's not super-high quality. But interesting nonetheless.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool, thanks Derek!


----------



## derekbu (Jun 17, 2012)

For the Wirraway fans, I've just added a set of drawings for the CA-1 Wirraway, showing lots of detail. As far as I know, this is the first time the CA-1 (as it rolled out of the factory) has been presented in detail for a 3-view drawing. There are some Wirraway drawings floating around, but they show the CA-1 following lots of modifications and updates.

Click here to go to the drawings

Enjoy!


----------



## sandokan (Jun 27, 2012)

Great! Very cool, Derek! I'm an enthusiast for "down-under" aviation (still waiting for Ventura publication "Ghost squadron Beaufighter) and without doubt your website's going to my favorite storage!
Thanks
Tiberio (Italy)


----------

